# Maderia



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

anybody wrapping guides with this stuff? Hate to order more Gudebrod right now.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I know Walt has posted up quite a few pics with Madeira, but my understanding is it sometimes causes some nasty fisheyes because of the thread coating.  Lots of folks use it though. There are a few colors they have that I really want to get.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Well I think I have 10 colors or so at home....I also have heard to use color preserver for that reason as well. Do different color preservers work better than another?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Justin,

I've used it for some fresh water bass rods, and on a few very lite saltwater rods, as well as underwraps on a few heavers; so far no problems but time will tell. I always use a couple good coats of CP when I work with it. I do like the color choices, and the price is good compared to other threads. 

The polyneon 40 is comparable to size A thread, and has less stretch than Gudebrod NCP, IMO

I do prefer the new CP that Andy Dear put out late last year; it keeps the color very close to spool color.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Still haven't found it anywhere cheaper than Johnny's Pond.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

no prbolem with madeira with regards to fish eyes. just coat it with cp, just like on your wraps.
my problem with madeira using it for guides is it STRETCHES too much making the guide foot visible no matter how much you pack it. maybe i just wrap my guides with too much tension, but wrapping the guides with less tension allows the guide to move when loaded thus the cracking on the epoxies.

what's wrong with this board, it takes forever to load. i would've want to answer more questions here but the damn loading time turns me off.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Rhay....lurked a little on SOL...nothing worth logging on for, for me over there anymore.....but saw some of your work. Fantastic. As far as guide wraps and showing through go....I was afraid of that. I tried it on a chrome guide and it looking like a blue guide with silver line, no matter how tight I packed it. Guess Ill just keep it for the butt.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Walt. How bout on Tiger Wraps? Curious as to if anybody has used it on those and what success there has been


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have used Maderia on all of my cross wraps so far, I would absolutely use the cp on it chomaseal is what Andy Dear put out. Make sure you put good thorough coats on it as well. I have the smallest little spot on oen of my wraps that aparently got missed multiple times, that is now slightly translucent. Another option to look at on thread is sewing shops. I know that Hancock fabrics in Concord carries the complete line of Sulky, metalics and all. I would also highly reccomend Fishhawk threads. They are excellent if you can find them, they just dont have the largest selection. Fishsticks4u.com has them in stock, all colors. I may be trying to put together a group buy on fishhawk thread in the near future, so keep an eye out on that.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have some sulky thread that I have messed around with a little bit but does anybody know if I can use it without CP to get it to look transparent with out it interacting baddly with the finish. I have a blue blank and several colors of blue thread and I think I want the thread to just dissapear into the blank like there is nothing there. It will be on a fly rod so I want it to have a very light and minimalistic look to it.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I use sulky a lot.
Make some short test wraps with your different colors.
Apply some olive oil to them.
That will show you what color the Sulky will turn when finish applied.
Most will turn a whole nother shade. Some not.


----------

